# Eco or Blasting Media???



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I got a 40B from the $1/gallon sale from PetCo and am debating between Eco-Complete or going with Black Blasting Media from Menards/Home Depot/Lowes. I'm going to go for a low-tech, non dirted tank this time. I don't mind adding root tabs in case I use stems, but I wanna stray away from them for this tank.

Now... I know I'll need around 40-50 lbs of the substrate... 

Eco-Complete is $15 per 20lb bag... Black Blasting Media is $8 for a 50lb bag... so I'm leaning towards $8 versus $40-$60

I've heard the name "Black Diamond Blasting Media" but Menards doesn't carry Black Diamond and I'm hoping that this will work as well... and if not, please let me know

Here a pic of the blasting media that I'm referring to...


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

if you don't want to add root tabs, use eco-complete, but if you just want non root-feeders and no root tabs, get the blasting media. that stuff looks mighty similar to black diamond/black beauty, you should be fine.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

CatB said:


> if you don't want to add root tabs, use eco-complete, but if you just want non root-feeders and no root tabs, get the blasting media. that stuff looks mighty similar to black diamond/black beauty, you should be fine.


I would still use root tabs even with eco complete. EC seems to be lacking in any nutrients.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

Zefrik said:


> I would still use root tabs even with eco complete. EC seems to be lacking in any nutrients.


really? hm.
i think eco-complete has a pretty high CEC though, black diamond/whatever (like any sand) has NONE. less friendly to root feeders...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

In my opinion, if you're wanting to grow plants, then it's Eco Complete. There are many other areas to save money. I think the substrate is an important aspect of a planted tank and, therefore, is not the best place to cut corners. Eco Complete grows plants very nicely. I have it in all my tanks, including my low tech tanks without ferts.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was thinking of doing mostly ferns, moss, and anubias so substrate won't matter too much as long as I have ferts in the water column. Yes, I understand that Eco is better for plants, but I'm going to be adding dry ferts. All my tanks are dirt tanks, but I don't feel as if I would need dirt in this tank, but correct me if I'm wrong. Crypts had crossed my mind to be put in the tank, but then I would have to add root tabs for them

I'm already saving money on my stand by building my own... I'm just trying to save as much as I can with this build. Also going the SunSun filter route (HW-304B rated for 525gph) which will save me a little bit of money as well


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you don't plan on having plants that are heavy root feeders, you can definitely go cheap.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you don't plan on having plants that are heavy root feeders, you can definitely go cheap.


Awesome... just what I was thinking since I won't have any heavy root feeders


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

CatB said:


> really? hm.
> i think eco-complete has a pretty high CEC though, black diamond/whatever (like any sand) has NONE. less friendly to root feeders...


high cec yes but not ferts


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I would also recommend turface pro league MVP its a nice tan color that looks amazing under water, also has high cec and its super cheap, $13 for 50 pound bag, but the difference is how much more substrate you get, you would probably be fine with half the bag in your tank.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I would also recommend turface pro league MVP its a nice tan color that looks amazing under water, also has high cec and its super cheap, $13 for 50 pound bag, but the difference is how much more substrate you get, you would probably be fine with half the bag in your tank.


That color looks nice! Natural color looks too close to my 60G with Flourite... the Red is too RED... but the NEW Heritage Red looks like a very nice deep red/brown color.

I think I'm going to have to stick with the black color as I don't have a tank with a black substrate and want to try it out. Plus, with my fauna choice I have in mind, I think it will make them POP real nicely


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

One more question...

Should I rinse out the Blasting Media before placing it in the tank like you would with Flourite or PFS?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

at least put a sample in a bowl or bucket and wet test it for dusting.

some do, some don't, I check each bag as it can change with lower quality controls (remember) it's blasting media.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

That bag says "hard and sharp." Would it be safe for soft bellies and fish with whiskers/barbels?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ZLogic said:


> That bag says "hard and sharp." Would it be safe for soft bellies and fish with whiskers/barbels?


had Cory, various Loaches etc. over this stuff for over a year without barbel erosion or any other problems.


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

shinycard255 said:


> One more question...
> 
> Should I rinse out the Blasting Media before placing it in the tank like you would with Flourite or PFS?



I would definitely rinse out the blasting media before using it. I got some black diamond that says washed on the bag but I rinsed it out before putting in my tank and still had cloudy water for a while. If you don't rinse it, you might end up with black water and oily residue on the surface.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

clayman65 said:


> I would definitely rinse out the blasting media before using it. I got some black diamond that says washed on the bag but I rinsed it out before putting in my tank and still had cloudy water for a while. If you don't rinse it, you might end up with black water and oily residue on the surface.


Good tip. I really don't want black water or oily residue in my tank. That would not be fun


----------



## bigbert22fishiz (May 5, 2012)

Blasting media. Eco complete is bad I have it right now and it works for about a month and stops working. That's why I am switching to dirt.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

bigbert22fishiz said:


> Blasting media. Eco complete is bad I have it right now and it works for about a month and stops working. That's why I am switching to dirt.


What do you mean by " Stops working " ? What issues are you having with Eco- complete. ?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Borikuan said:


> What do you mean by " Stops working " ? What issues are you having with Eco- complete. ?


Beyond the short term in my experience without the regular addition of fertilizers either water dosed or root tablets EC by itself didn't support plants very well. BBA does seems to like attaching to it though.
Personally don't care for it after setting up one tank using it.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

Borikuan said:


> What do you mean by " Stops working " ? What issues are you having with Eco- complete. ?


I have also experienced that eco-complete's nurtients run out pretty quickly and root tabs are needed. I think it works better as a cap for dirt or with good root tabs added. Not a good substrate all alone...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

No substrate will have an infinite amount of nutrients. Further, no substrate will have all the nutrients needed for plant growth. Anyone who expects that of a substrate is mistaken and will be disappointed no matter what the choice. This is true for sand, dirt, eco complete, flourite, and even ADA substrates.

This isn't only true for aquatic plants, but for all plants. Take a look around at all the fertilizers for lawns, flowers, shrubs, trees, and even pot plants. Even when you use soil that comes with fertilizers built in all that means is they've added the first round of "root tabs" for you. Once that's used up, you have to add more.

There's no way around it. If you want to fertilize your plants, then you have to fertilize your plants. You cannot expect a substrate to do it for you.

However, some substrates will assist with your fertilization program by absorbing the fertilizers and releasing them back to the plant roots as needed. Not all substrates do this. Eco Complete is one substrate that will do this. As such, is it an excellent substrate for planted tanks.


----------

